# what to do with a old corded drill?



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

I have a old drill that will not go in reverse. Was going to pitch it but thought there has to be something I could use it for. Any ideas?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Search on here for Econostud Vortex tunnel by Toktorill. That's what he did with his.

**EDIT** Here ya go:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13672&highlight=Econostud+Vortex+tunnel


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I seem to recall someone using one to bang the lid on a monster in a box.

edit: Here's the one I was thinking of.


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

Hedg12 that is a good one. Might be a winner.


----------



## dazgill (Aug 7, 2012)

you could tape the trigger "on" and then fix below an electric chair or similar.

this could then be activated by a motion sensor and make a buzzing noise / some vibrations


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Here is one that I made my first year, I had a lot of fun with it. I added the TRex roar from Jurassic Park and set it off when someone got near it - scared quite a few people with it. I used a hose clamp to squeeze the drill trigger and tripped it by X10 module and switch

http://www.markbsplace.net/SubPages/hall-semitb.htm


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I would be trying the MIB...


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

If nothing else, you can use it to mix monster mud/ celluclay/ etc. Definitely worth keeping.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

there is a drill power pump attachment that could hook to a water hose, at the auto zone or advanced in the $4 bin.
you could hook it to motion light and as someone walked up blood or ETC could flow from a tombstone or ETC.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I would go with the MIB option. The drill will have all the power you need and in the end you have a large wooden box that is great for storing bunches of other Halloween stuff in during the off season.


----------



## liftngwaght (Sep 27, 2011)

Has anyone really gotten the drill MIB to work properly? Seems everyone goes to a wiper motor because the drill has to many RPM and basically destroys your box. I tried one last year and could never get the cam to stay attached to the drill. For the 30 seconds it would work before the drill stripped the threads it was the scariest thing known to man. I can't imagine having someone unsuspecting walking up to it, they might faint. It was VIOLENT.


----------

